# Anyway to hack the Directv Tivo R10



## almaj2006 (Oct 16, 2006)

Hello,
I dont want to buy a new tivo. is there anyway to hack the r10 to get it to work with regular basic cable.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

no


----------



## almaj2006 (Oct 16, 2006)

what a waste of space this r10 is then. o well i guess ill get the 80hr series 2 for 16.95 a month with 3 year commetiment.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

almaj2006 said:


> what a waste of space this r10 is then. o well i guess ill get the 80hr series 2 for 16.95 a month with 3 year commetiment.


NONE of the DirecTV Tivos will work with anything but DirecTV. It's not just the R10.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

You can easily sell your R10 on eBay. Now that DirecTV no longer provides Tivo-based DVRs, these are pretty hot items.


----------

